# xbox wireless wheel.



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

anyone got one and is it any good?

http://www.play.com/Games/Xbox360/4...urce=0&searchtype=allproducts&urlrefer=search


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

I use mine for forza4, Actually quite good, reallly responsive, The only downside is it is missing the second joystick thingy, so you cannot use it for some functions (take photos, create decals etc)
Got mine on amazon, around £30


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Tried using one a mate loaned me but after a few days i gave up , just didn't feel right holding a wheel in mid air not connected to anything. That and i kept forgetting to steer into the corners as im so used to racing with the standard controller.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I thought about getting one but they don't have the shoulder buttons and you can't plug a headset into it so I didn't bother.
If you're playing forza you have to change to using a controller if you want to use the tuning shop and if you want to add vinyls to the car.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

John74 said:


> Tried using one a mate loaned me but after a few days i gave up , just didn't feel right holding a wheel in mid air not connected to anything. That and i kept forgetting to steer into the corners as im so used to racing with the standard controller.


As a quick fix.... secure the sterring wheel to an ironing board, adjust the height to suit and away you go. Makes a big difference securing the wheel to something :thumb:.

OOOOPS ..... 
I didn't look at the link.... thought you meant one of these.....
http://www.play.com/Games/Xbox360/4-/3271091/-/Product.html


----------



## Matty03g (Feb 5, 2012)

admg1 said:


> I thought about getting one but they don't have the shoulder buttons and you can't plug a headset into it so I didn't bother.
> If you're playing forza you have to change to using a controller if you want to use the tuning shop and if you want to add vinyls to the car.


U are right admg and it's very frustrating when I'm tuning my civic :devil: but I tried using a controller to race and I was turning the controller:lol:


----------



## MiniOneSam (Nov 2, 2009)

I use a Logitech G25 for my PS3. Only just acquired an Xbox, so I might be on the lookout for a Fanatec soon. They're incredibly good.

Then again, I've got a full Playseat set up too with 6 speed H-pattern shifter to boot :thumb: When I bought that, the guy gave me an official Xbox 360 wheel and I thought it was rubbish!


----------

